# Options For A New Shower Curtain?



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

We have a new-to-us 2011 250RS and so far LOVE it! We've had some problems with the factory shower curtain not closing properly and leaving a gap at the bottom while showering. I've read some of the other threads about curtains and see there is discussion on accordion styles, curved curtain rods, etc. Just wondering what options are available to change it or add to it...I wanted to gather some ideas to present to the hubby.

Thanks!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Washie4 said:


> We have a new-to-us 2011 250RS and so far LOVE it! We've had some problems with the factory shower curtain not closing properly and leaving a gap at the bottom while showering. I've read some of the other threads about curtains and see there is discussion on accordion styles, curved curtain rods, etc. Just wondering what options are available to change it or add to it...I wanted to gather some ideas to present to the hubby.
> 
> Thanks!


Several folks have done the switch to the accordion style door. I went real simple and got a regular household shower stall curtain rod and curtain. Just trim up the curtain to accommodate the half tub/step and voila, no more problem with the curtain being too short.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Search my posts/topics and you'll see the perfect solution. Costs about $120. There's also pics of it in the link in my sig.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Get this!!!! Best thing ever!

This is what LaydBack is referring to - I installed this myself, in less than 2 hours, and haven't looked back. It's by far the best money spent (followed closely by the oxygenics shower head).


----------

